

Refactoring yourself out of business - liangzan
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/01/refactoring-yourself-out-of-business.html

======
hypermatt
I was a on a project a year ago, when we had a failing business model and the
technical team lead was calling for the same thing saying the code is awful.
Seriously who cares, bad code doesn't hurt anyone ;) Get on with making some
money!

------
tome
It's not so much that they're "refactoring themselves out of business" but
they're "not refactoring early enough themselves out of business".

